# Point Mugu Airshow 2007- Vaporfest!



## evangilder (Apr 2, 2007)

I went to the Point Mugu airshow on Sunday and it was AWESOME! I have never seen such a great opportunity to get vapor shots in my whole life. Here are a few samples. I am in the process of editing for my website right now.


----------



## Micdrow (Apr 2, 2007)

Awsume picture's evangilder, Truely some amazing shots


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 2, 2007)

Excellent shots Eric!!


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Apr 2, 2007)

Very cool! Did you see the Thunderdelfins?


----------



## evangilder (Apr 2, 2007)

Yeah, they were at Riverside on Saturday only. I did see Stambo at Mugu though and said hello.


----------



## evangilder (Apr 2, 2007)

Non-vapor shots


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Apr 2, 2007)

evangilder said:


> Yeah, they were at Riverside on Saturday only. I did see Stambo at Mugu though and said hello.


Good to hear - My father in law surprised me with a phone call saying he was in California going to an airshow, I knew it had to be Riverside or Mugu.

I'll be in Mojave in about 3 weeks for a few days, if I get up your way I'll stop by....


----------



## evangilder (Apr 2, 2007)

Cool. I am just finishing up my Riverside edits and am building the pages now. The whole show should be up by tomorrow at the latest. Then it's on to the Mugu edits for those galleries.


----------



## pbfoot (Apr 2, 2007)

Real nice work did the humidty screw up the vis,


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Apr 2, 2007)

Great shots Eric!!!


----------



## mkloby (Apr 2, 2007)

EXCELLENT!!!


----------



## evangilder (Apr 2, 2007)

pbfoot said:


> Real nice work did the humidty screw up the vis,



It did in the late afternoon for the Thunderbirds and the Heritage Flight a bit. But the vapor was worth it.


----------



## Aggie08 (Apr 3, 2007)

Amazing pictures evan! Love them all, especially the flame shot at the end.


----------



## FalkeEins (Apr 4, 2007)

..waiting for that site update ..thanks for the great pics..


----------



## evangilder (Apr 5, 2007)

I have the galleries finally posted. Lots of vapor shots, lot of Raptor shots too!

Enjoy!

Van Gilder Aviation Photography, Point Mugu Airshow 2007

Here is the banner I made for the airshow page.


----------



## evangilder (Apr 7, 2007)

Video slideshow of the vapor.
Enjoy!


----------



## mkloby (Apr 7, 2007)

Awesome Eric. We have an airshow at our base, NAS Corpus Christi, next weekend. I am not sure of what they have planned, though. I'll let you know!


----------



## evangilder (Apr 7, 2007)

Cool, Matt. You gonna fly out to get me so I can shoot it?


----------



## lesofprimus (Apr 7, 2007)

Excellent excellent excellent... Those vapor shots are some of the best Ive seen.... The Heritage shots are nice as well.... Like the flamer too...


----------



## pbfoot (Apr 8, 2007)

Hope to see a similar Heritage flight when the air base in niagara falls ny has their every 3 year spectacle this summer


----------

